# Meguiar's M101 Vs. Menzerna FG400



## Black.MB

I'm currently using FG400 which I can say is very good product. I'm used to wash my microfibers and pads every detail... And here comes the problem - the whole room and washing machine smell of petrol/oil. So I'm thinking of Meg's when the FG400 runs out. It's far more expensive here, but I might give it a try.

I know it's SMAT vs DAT... I'd like to know which has more cut and which finishes better.
Comments preferred from those who tried both:thumb:


----------



## sicko

tried both.

menzerna has longer working time, a lot less dust, finish down very nicely with good technique and has good cut. smell is bad i agree.

m101 better cut on foam pad than fg400 but fg400 is better on wool, a lot of dust, can finish down nicely too. Smell isnt as bad as fg400.

maybe you could get faster correction with m101 due to SMAT technology.
Both are good. Prices are similiar. My next buy will be fg400 (still have some m101 left in case i would need it).


----------



## dooka

sicko said:


> tried both.
> 
> *menzerna has longer working time, a lot less dust,* finish down very nicely with good technique and has good cut. smell is bad i agree.
> 
> m101 better cut on foam pad than fg400 but fg400 is better on wool, a lot of dust, can finish down nicely too. Smell isnt as bad as fg400.
> 
> maybe you could get faster correction with m101 due to SMAT technology.
> Both are good. Prices are similiar. My next buy will be fg400 (still have some m101 left in case i would need it).


I disagree, both as dusty as each other if overworked to quickly. I compounded a car with 101 on a 3M Orange pad this weekend, and was surprised just how little dust there was, hardly any, only from the odd areas I had to go a little harder..


----------



## CraigQQ

dooka said:


> I disagree, both as dusty as each other if overworked to quickly. I compounded a car with 101 on a 3M Orange pad this weekend, and was surprised just how little dust there was, hardly any, only from the odd areas I had to go a little harder..


I find blowing the pad out after every panel with a compressor really cuts down the dust as it stops gets rid of 95% of the stuff in the pad that drys out too :thumb:


----------



## dooka

A clean pad is essential, as you well know ..
I use around 3 pads for each stage as a minimum when machining..

I brought 101 a while ago, took it for a few trials, and didn't really get on with it. Spoke tyo a few other detailers, and each had a different experience with it..

So I decided to take it out for another run this weekend, and after a few trials and technique change, Bang, Bob was my Uncle ..


----------



## CraigQQ

dooka said:


> A clean pad is essential, as you well know ..
> I use around 3 pads for each stage as a minimum when machining..
> 
> I brought 101 a while ago, took it for a few trials, and didn't really get on with it. Spoke tyo a few other detailers, and each had a different experience with it..
> 
> So I decided to take it out for another run this weekend, and after a few trials and technique change, Bang, Bob was my Uncle ..


lol I was correcting a car with the owner the other day(wanted to help
, he's a member here) he kept mentioning that everytime he turned round I had a new pad in my hand :lol:

I got on really well with M101, but never liked M105 maybe I got lucky technique wise with 101 as 105 never worked how I wanted it, so gave up on it.


----------



## Mr Face

I must say I have had similar experience to most and wasnt convinced until only a few weeks ago re M101. The change came (I think) from a number of different factors.

(i) I had some original Megs Ultimate Compound and used this to extend the working time, it also helped reduce dust.

(ii) also used the scholl type Spider Sandwich Cutting Pad &

(iii) reduced to speed to 3 max on the festool

Fantastic results, even on VAG ceramic paint :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

(iii) is a good point Mr Face.. low speeds do seem to be the best way for m101.

I'm told you can improve the cut by spraying a little water on the panel.. thins out the lubricants and makes the compound more aggressive.. I haven't had a chance to try this.

however I found the Car Pro Hybrid pads (wool/microfibre blend) to be a brilliant cutting pad with m101 on hard paint.

EDIT: these http://www.carpro.uk.com/cool-pad-wool-mf-hybrid-pad-5-dia/

even on the DA they cut very well.


----------



## Black.MB

Thanks guys for replies. I see you have different points of view... So I think I should try it myself.
I'm usually working with foam pads, using DA polisher (from now on forced DA - Flex 3401). Sometimes I use microfiber discs.
As I wrote above, I find FG400 as a very good product. I like the cut, working time, finishing ability... One of the best polishes I had in my hands... I think I'll be looking a substitiute just for its awful smell. Or I'll be buying a new washing machine and place it in garage. LOL! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Black.MB said:


> Thanks guys for replies. I see you have different points of view... So I think I should try it myself.
> I'm usually working with foam pads, using DA polisher (from now on forced DA - Flex 3401). Sometimes I use microfiber discs.
> As I wrote above, I find FG400 as a very good product. I like the cut, working time, finishing ability... One of the best polishes I had in my hands... I think I'll be looking a substitiute just for its awful smell. Or I'll be buying a new washing machine and place it in garage. LOL! :lol:


I haven't tried FG400.. but will be going to try it now after this thread... intrigued.


----------



## pawlik

Don't like 101 by short working time even after water/QD spray. Maybe i do something wrong?  Don't try fg400 yet but fg500 was my favorite compound. Can someone compare 101 with Scholl S2 Orange?


----------



## Black.MB

pawlik said:


> ... Can someone compare 101 with Scholl S2 Orange?


+1:thumb:
Or maybe Scholl S2 Orange vs. FG400:thumb:


----------



## csf

@Black.MB My opinion probably doesn't count in Menzerna case?

It's hard to compare 101 with FG400 because we talking in two different systems.101 is not bad compound but FG400 is much more flexible and in combination with wool pad you receive weapon for every hard paint in market today and that counts. With right technique you will have almost zero dusting and best finish when we are talking in compound.

If you want something that smell nice then you must try CG compound or maybe S3 gold, 101 doesn't smell much better than FG400


----------



## Black.MB

Thanks a lot, every single opinion counts! 
Then talking about wool pads - is it OK to use wool with Flex 3401? Which ones (ordinary wool, hybrid, PFW)?


----------



## Black.MB

Here we go, I had an opportunity yesterday to try them both (thanks member Sicko for the sample) and I wanted to share my findings with you guys. I used both products on foam cutting pad with Flex 3401:
- both have similar level of cut, maybe here goes a + for M101
- both finish really nice for a compound, maybe here goes a + for FG400
- I find M101 dusts more than FG400
- FG400 has longer working time
- smell: FG400 oil/petrol; M101 not really pleasant, but yes, you can wash the pads and microfibers in washing machine without getting the whole room smelly:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

M101 really varies on the paint, sometimes it dusts up badly but others it creates almost no dust.... 

I found this weekend using it with a Yellow Hex Logic on a BMW (2003 X5) it created next to no dust and had a really nice long working time, other times it will dust up quickly and dry out... In my experience generally the Hex logic pads seem to work well with it but if you use something like the Scholl blue compounding pad it does get dusty


----------



## mersas32

Hi to all.
Have the pg400. Did not like it compared to the old s1000. Cutting is not that good and most importantly it washes off after 1 month!! Can someone help me why does it wash off. Have done with menzerna and finished with meguires 87 if remember grid 4. After a month the sanding marks back and this is on 2 cars. Please help!! It can not just wash off with rain can it??


----------



## waqasr

mersas32 said:


> Hi to all.
> Have the pg400. Did not like it compared to the old s1000. Cutting is not that good and most importantly it washes off after 1 month!! Can someone help me why does it wash off. Have done with menzerna and finished with meguires 87 if remember grid 4. After a month the sanding marks back and this is on 2 cars. Please help!! It can not just wash off with rain can it??


I think by washing off, you mean to say the sanding marks come back? Well that would be because of the filling of the compounds, most polishes do fill to varying degrees so it could be the oils being "washed away" after a month and you see the mark which were never really removed but only filled. Do you wipe down the panel with eraser or panel wipe after your done compounding? The cut on 400 is better than s1000 and it finishes much better.


----------



## mersas32

You have described it absolutely acurate. I never wipe it of, never had a need for it. So why does it not take the 1200 as the s1000 did am i working it to fast or not enough??


----------



## great gonzo

Wash your pads in a bucket outside, problem solved. Lol
Gonz.


----------



## deegan1979

Are u spreading then going hard at it?
I found this caused some dusting, keeping speeds low and slowly building up to cutting made it work longer and zero dust, worked gently down again and very little left to buff off.
I've had little experience with it and have limited machining knowledge but after a couple off attempts it now is a pleasure to use for me


----------



## lawrenceSA

FG400 does not like to be worked at the traditional 5 or 6 speed setting on say a Flex 3401.... try instead making 6 to 8 passes at speed 3 with medium pressure throughout, but lighten up on the last 2 passes.

You will be pleasantly surprised I am sure.


----------

